# "Forever-nu" lumber



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Anyone know where I can buy sheets of Forever-nu? Prestwick golf equipment makes outdoor trash bins, golf back racks exc out of the stuff. It would be ideal for outdoor storage cabinets (locker) here in s/w Fla.

I can't find out who makes the stuff. Its ridged, won't fade, hold pocket screws, and comes in brown, green, back etc. it's made from recycled plastic, but is not soft or bendable like the plastic decking material you see all over the place.

Thanks in advance Pete


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

I believe they have renamed another product for their purposes. My supplier in texas, Dakota Hardwoods, carries a product with all of those features you named. They are closed now but I will call tomorrow and find out the distributors name, and that should help find it in Fla.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Is it trex decking? http://www.trex.com/


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Not Trex.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

The company is called Kings Plastics. This is not trex, and they have a full product line that should suit your needs.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Joey,

I can pick up Starboard, and my local marine dock yard, thanks that may be what I have to go with. I really wanted that "Forever-nu" perhaps its not for resale at this time. Thanks for helping.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Glad to hear it. I just got off the phone with both companies. They are almost the same thing. Both are proprietary blends of HDPE plastics with varying amounts of recycled material and uv inhibitors. Forever-Nu is trademarked by Prestwick golf and made for them by another company. Starboard is made by king plastics and sold to the public, it is also sold in a recycled material, and virgin material form. I did find out that on occasion Prestwick golf does sell their Forever-Nu lumber to the public. It is sold in 5/8" and 3/4" 4'x8' panels and common 2x and 1x dimensional lumber sizes in 12' lengths. They said if you call and talk to their sales team and give them a list of the sizes and quantities you need, they would give a price quote. So maybe you can use it after all!!

Edit: The number I used to contact them was from the golf property furnishing website.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Well I had a head pro call Prestwick foe me to see if I could by forever-nu. A 4×8 sheet is 275$ a sheet. Bummed. That's ridiculous.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear about that. If it helps I just priced some specialty product that sells for $427 a 4×8 veneer. laid up and balanced it will come out at near $900 a 3/4 4×8 sheet!!! But that probably doesn't help. At least now you know how to get it.


----------

